# Ohio River Water level, Belleville Pool



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

I posted this in the lounge but not to many answers over there. Needing some help understanding these readouts. From what I found normal pool is at 582 above sea level at the Belleville pool, does this chart mean it's 20.24 feet above normal pool? Or is there a normal level like 19 feet where the river usually runs and right now the river is only like a foot high. Any clarification would definitely help, maybe I'm looking in the wrong area. Thanks in advance. All I want to know is how high the river is running above normal.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Some of the charts list normal pool, some don't. Normal pool varies widely from gage to gage. Not sure what normal pool is for Belleville, but it's looking a lot better than down here in Cincy where the water level's topping out today in minor flood stage. Normal pool here is just under 26 feet. You might want to watch that graph going forward to get a better feel for the river. If I had to guess, Belleville's close to normal but still stained (muddy). May take a while to clear.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm no Ohio River expert, but sometimes you have to come to a conclusion through context. The image wasn't all that clear, but in the box above the graph it looks like it says that flood stage is at 34 feet. With the flow at 20 you are 14 feet below flood stage. Plus, the graph shows a significant drop in flow in the recent past. Looks like a go to me!


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you see my reply in your other thread in the lounge?


----------



## Gooseman529 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah I got it g3guy, we duck hunted a lot this year on the river and did pretty good late in the season, just got the blind off the boat and getting ready to hit the sauger, thanks everyone for the help


----------



## Sauger Seeker (Sep 11, 2014)

I think regular/normal pool for Belleville on these charts is right around 12'. Anything above 12' means the water is above pool stage. I use thses charts a lot to see how high the water is there and at Racine Dam. It may not be exact, but it's close enough for me to know before I make the trip there. A reading of 20' will put the water level right at the edge of the paved walking path along the river and right at the floor grating on the two fishing piers.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

IIRC, the normal in the summer is about 15'. I was in Hockingport yesterday and the river didn't look to bad. Definitely boatable.


----------



## willy heft (Oct 18, 2012)

I put in at coolville and fished hocking and the ohio.The ohio had alot of current and was stained.The hocking much better in color and 46.The boat ramp in belpre is under water at 13'.


----------

